# Neues Navigationsgerät habt ihr Empfehlungen?



## Mageleo (7. Februar 2016)

Guten Abend liebe Buffed User.

 

Ich Suche nach einen Vernünftigen Navigationsgerät, Ich Hatte mir das Tom Tom Via 135m Ausgesucht aber Zweifele noch!

Was es haben sollte:

- Free Lifetime Map Updates

- Bluetooth Freisprech Einrichtung

- TMC Stau umfahrung

- intuitive Bedienung

- 3D Ausfahrten Anzeige (keine ahnung wie es gerade heist)

- Preislich Max ca 180 euro (Neu incl. garantie)

 

so nun Freue ich mich auf eure Empfehlungen


----------



## Dark1986 (9. Februar 2016)

Hey,  ich bin Berufskraftfahrer,  ich kann dir nur die Firma Becker empfehlen.  Im PKW Bereich kenne ich mich zwar bei Becker nicht aus,  aber mein Lkw navi hat mich in drei Jahren nur zweimal sitzen lassen.


----------



## Claut (13. Februar 2016)

Guten Abend liebe Buffed User.

 

Ich Suche nach einen Vernünftigen Navigationsgerät, Ich Hatte mir das Tom Tom Via 135m Ausgesucht aber Zweifele noch!

Was es haben sollte:

- Free Lifetime Map Updates

- Bluetooth Freisprech Einrichtung

- TMC Stau umfahrung

- intuitive Bedienung

- 3D Ausfahrten Anzeige (keine ahnung wie es gerade heist)

- Preislich Max ca 180 euro (Neu incl. garantie)

 

so nun Freue ich mich auf eure Empfehlungen

 

Zum Glück verkaufe ich so etwas Täglich 

 

Da stimme ich Dark1986 zu, im Bereich LKW ist es gut, jedoch im bereich PKW nicht vernünftig einsetzbar, da es bei den Älteren Modellen Probleme mit der Software gibt. 

 

TomTom ist eben TomTom. Nichts gutes, nichts schlechtes. Hält sich durch Marketing über Wasser.

 

Dafür Spricht: Genauigkeit, lange Akkulaufzeit unterwegs, Verarbeitung und Design, Software (80%), Meldungen.

Dagegen: Neue Modelle, gerade für Einsteiger sehr Komplex aufgebaut, und vieles muss gesucht werden, da es nicht in der Anleitung noch auf deren Seite steht. 

 

Das Via allg. egal ob 135, oder die ganze Reihe, ist definitiv nicht zu Empfehlen. Die Basieren noch auf der Alten Software. Da ich damit Kostenlos Updaten kann (4x im Jahr), werde ich damit Probleme bekommen, denn die Informationen die Stätig erneuert wird, wird das Navi schlapp machen, da nicht die Technik verbaut ist, dies zu Verarbeiten. 

 

Wenn TomTom, dann Entweder die ganze Start Serie (40, 50, 60), oder wenn machbar, gleich die Go Serie nehmen. Habe ich mehr vom Geld. 

 

 

Die Verfügen alle über Kostenlose Updates, so wie 45 Länder. Die von dir genannte Funktion mit der 3D Ausfahrt, nennt sich Fahrspurassistent. Auch das haben alle Modelle. Auch Garantie haben alle Modelle und Geräte 2 Jahre. 

 

 

Schon einmal über Garmin nachgedacht?. Kann ich derzeit nur sehr Empfehlen. 

 

Es ist nicht so genau wie Garmin (da geht es um 11 Meter unterschied), und sieht bis auf ein Modell nicht so schick aus, bekomme aber für das gleiche Geld, mehr geboten, wenn nicht sogar für weniger Geld. 

 

Zu Empfehlen sind 2 Modelle. Einmal das nüvi 2498 LMT-D, das so wohl über BT verbindung verfügt, damit ich es auch als Freisprecheinrichtung nutzen kann, als auch über Sprachsteuerung und den Aktiven FSA (Fahrspurassistent)

Oder ich Investiere ein paar Euro mehr, und nehme gleich das nüvi 2699 LMT-D. 

Kostet zwar im Schnitt 200 Euro, bietet aber alle Funktionen die ein Navi haben kann. 

 

Schau dir beide Modelle einfach mal an. 

 

Ich selbst habe das 2699, und bin rundum Zufrieden damit, und hatte auch nie Probleme damit. Service ist Spitze, und das updaten ist sehr einfach gestaltet. 

 

Entscheiden musst es jedoch du. 

 

 

So, sollte erst einmal Reichen das ganze hier


----------



## Ogil (14. Februar 2016)

Oder einfach eine Navi-App fuers Smartphone. Hat vielleicht nicht alle Funktionen die ein vollwertiges Navi hat - aber kostet dafuer auch nur einen Bruchteil und man hat nicht noch ein Extra-Geraet...


----------



## Claut (14. Februar 2016)

In der Heutigen Zeit mit mehr als genug Daten flat, sicher eine gute Alternative. Da gibt es auch TomTom oder Navigon. Die Navigon App kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen, da ich die auch ab und an nutze.


----------



## Mageleo (17. Februar 2016)

Ich habe das samsung galaxy s5 lte+ und wenn ich das als navi nutze brauche ich auch garkein nutzen weil wenn ich am Ziel angekommen bin und dann  ein gps Signal bekomme und dann nur zuhören  bekomme sie haben  ihr Ziel erreicht kann ich darauf verzichten  und kostet  mir zu viel Akku!

Das Garmin nüvi 2699 habe ich ins Auge gefasst bei tom tom gibt es halt eine Hilfe ruf Funktion lohnt sich sowas?  Hat das garmin auch sind 11 Meter unterschied  nicht  arg viel?


----------



## eMJay (18. Februar 2016)

So wie du schreibst kann es nur Schicht 8 Fehler sein. 
Man kann sogar mit Googlemaps übergangsweise gut navigieren wenn man nichts anderes hat. Wenn man eine Halterung hat und ein ladekabel. Hängt ein Smartphone auch wie ein Navi da. Da geht auch nichts aufn Akku. Man muss es nur vernünftig einsetzen.


----------



## Claut (22. Februar 2016)

Eine Hilferuf Funktion bei TomTom wäre mir bekannt. 

Da ich auch mit Promotoren von der Firma zusammen Arbeite, wäre mir so eine Funktion durch aus bekannt. 

 

11 Meter sind nicht gravierend, da der Unterschied nur auf Autobahnen und leblosen Landstraßen auftritt.


----------



## M-r1980 (14. März 2016)

Ich bin von dem Garmin nüvi 2598 LMT-D EU* *Navigationsgerät begeistert. Kostet auch nur 149&#8364; bei Amazon, ist also unter deinen 180&#8364;.


----------



## Claut (14. März 2016)

Freut mich, wenn ich Dir Helfen konnte 

Dafür sind wir da.


----------



## fromnai (1. März 2017)

Guten Abend liebe Buffed User.

 

Ich Suche nach einen Vernünftigen Navigationsgerät, Ich Hatte mir das Tom Tom Via 135m Ausgesucht aber Zweifele noch!

Was es haben sollte:

- Free Lifetime Map Updates

- Bluetooth Freisprech Einrichtung

- TMC Stau umfahrung

- intuitive Bedienung

- 3D Ausfahrten Anzeige (keine ahnung wie es gerade heist)

- Preislich Max ca 180 euro (Neu incl. garantie)

 

so nun Freue ich mich auf eure Empfehlungen

 

 

Hey, ich habe mir letztens das TomTom Go zugelegt. Wenn ich mir jetzt so deine Liste durchlese, dann treffen ziemlich viele der Punkte auf mein neues Navi zu, ich glaube sogar alle 

Bin über diese Seite auf das Go aufmerksam geworden, weil es meiner Meinung nach ziemlich viele Features besitzt und trotzdem gerade mal 150&#8364; kostet. Vllt ist das ja interessant für dich  Gruß & gg


----------

